# Lionhead Goldfish eye falls out



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

So I'm away for school at the moment and my mom calls me up to tell me that the lionhead isnt doing too well. One of his eye fell out and his "Helmet" has shrunk significantly. I was wondering what will cause it to do that


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/fish_diseases/eyes.html is the only place I ev er heard of an eye falling out. It says a fight or tuberculosis. Hope it was a fight.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah I wish I can see the fish to better describe the condition it is in, but my mom says its not pretty. She even has a hard time looking at it. I cant imagine what the socket looks like.


----------

